# Sirius/ NAV fix promised today...



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

...but not delivered.

Read the whole saga below if you want. The summary is that I've had it. BMW has made a complainer out of me with their inability to deliver advertised features and the bad service department (at least at my dealer Passport in Maryland).

Several weeks ago I posted regarding poor AM reception for my '04 E60. The BMW lurker in this forum said that a rep would be in touch shortly. It took a few weeks but I eventually got promises that not only my AM reception would be repaired, but that I could get the Sirius package. He said the AM reception problem had a hardware fix and that he had contacted my dealer and they could handle it. Based on the information from this forum (and one other) I told both of them that I was surprised that Sirius was available for my car. They assured me that it would work so I set my service appointment for today.

This morning I drove 40 miles in the rain to drop off my car. My service team leader called me at my office this afternoon with the bad news. Neither the Sirius install nor the AM reception problem was solved. Turns out I knew more about the Sirius problem than my BMWNA customer service guy and the service dept. at my dealer (thanks to posters on this board). My dealer says the AM reception problem needs a software fix which they couldn't provide today (either he or the BMW customer service rep is wrong about this).

If I want the AM fix I have to drive up there again, back to work, and back to pick up the car, about 160 miles total. There is no solution in sight for the Sirius problem.

One footnote - on the way out of the dealership I ran into my salesman. He was great when I bought the car and I enjoyed my buying experience there with him. I told him my problem and he offered to send a driver to pick up my car next time I needed service. I told him I appreciated the offer, and that I liked him, but that I probably wouldn't return to Passport for service.

Thumbs down for BMWNA and Passport service dept.


----------

